# Private Chef Platform



## RyanT (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi all-
Would you use an online platform to receive bookings for private chef/personal chef work?
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If the service is reliable and reputable, why not?


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I absolutely would.


----------



## chefsing (Dec 19, 2015)

Social media is a beautiful thing- its free advertisement if you market it right and have been able to have conversations/book events through its usage.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ryan, welcome to CT.
I must point out that any social media advertisements have their draw-backs.
Unless you are licensed, and insured as a viable private Chef, you may find yourself in a heap of issues you don't want. Be very careful.


----------

